# Best over-the-counter anxiety remedy?



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I really need to start taking something for anxiety. I can't keep bumming Xanax off my mother. And until I can get some kind of psych appointment set up, there's no way I'll be able to get my own prescription anytime soon. So I need something that is over-the-counter, and really works for anxiety. 

I've tried St. John's before, but it did nothing for the anxiety. It helped with my depression a little, but then the placebo effect must have stopped working, because after a few months that didn't work either.

Any input that can be given, I would appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## afboy143 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is waht I take for my axiety 

1 5-HTP pill in the morning with a B-Complex bill 
1 5-htp pill before bed time 

I feel I had a seretonin deficiancy so this helped a lot. I have much less axiety and elevated mood and energy levels.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

afboy143 said:


> Here is waht I take for my axiety
> 
> 1 5-HTP pill in the morning with a B-Complex bill
> 1 5-htp pill before bed time
> ...


I like this as well, and a multi vitamin, a choline everyother day.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Phenibut


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Calcium and Magnesium
B-vitamin complex


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Seems like everyone has their different methods. B-vitamins have never really worked for me. While under mild stress, kava, valerian, magnesium was great. While under severe stress phenibut worked the best but it no longer works well anymore.. i'm trying tryptophan right now. 3rd day.. too soon to really tell.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

valerian


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I second the Phenibut.


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 8, 2006)

I just take B-vitamins now. It hasn't been a week yet, so I don't know how well it's working.


----------

